# Dumas by mogadore for processing?



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Has anyone taken a deer to Dumas for processing? I need to find a new place, if I get a deer this year. I got a flyer in the mail for it thought I would try. I just want to make sure if I get a deer I'm getting my deer back, never had to worry about that before 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

According to their web-site "Guaranteed to get your deer back"
http://dumadeerprocessing.com/


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

tOSUSteve said:


> According to their web-site "Guaranteed to get your deer back"
> 
> http://dumadeerprocessing.com/



Yeah I saw that. Just didn't know if anyone actually had gone there 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes My family knows them on a person basis. You do indeed get your meat back. Excellent service excellent price. I've been going there for 2 years now but my family has known them for years. Can't beat $60 bucks.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes. Good place. My cousin has worked for them for years. If they say you're getting your deer back, I would believe them. I've taken a couple of deer to them in the past before I started processing it myself. $60 sounds like a good price. 

They moved the location of their deer processing a couple of years ago. They couldn't do it at the same location as the meat market anymore because of stricter government regulations. I believe the deer processing is done at a place on Waterloo Rd.?


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

bdawg said:


> Yes. Good place. My cousin has worked for them for years. If they say you're getting your deer back, I would believe them. I've taken a couple of deer to them in the past before I started processing it myself. $60 sounds like a good price.
> 
> They moved the location of their deer processing a couple of years ago. They couldn't do it at the same location as the meat market anymore because of stricter government regulations. I believe the deer processing is done at a place on Waterloo Rd.?


Yes 831 Waterloo Rd 

I am going to give them a try IF I knock one down.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks everyone, just what i was looking for. i think i will give them a try, also if i get one


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I have done my own for the last 10or so years. I have decided not to ever do it again After a visit to Dumas last year to help a budy drop his off. Dumas from here on out for me.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Duma's also vacuum packs all the meat. Only thing I have noticed, is with the burger there is a lot of blood in the meat still compared to other processors, so you do have to spoon some out when pan frying. Other than that great guy's/girls (his wife helps out, plus some of the workers are woman). There is usually samples of their different sausages and trail bolognas in the office along with beverages.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

My brother and I take our deer there every year. Great price, vacuum sealed and amazing jerky which they brought back this year!! Two thumbs up 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishboy219 (Jun 27, 2014)

i tried the new place in lorain and was overly impressed&#8230;&#8230;got my deer back in 40 minutes and got to watch the guys there&#8230;&#8230;.plus they saved me 100 bucks over polanskis place&#8230;&#8230;they did my deer right in front of me&#8230;&#8230;anyone wanna check them out their number is 216 374 2697


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Dumas is $60 how much was the other place charging if it saved you $100????


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishboy219 (Jun 27, 2014)

They charged me 150 to skin bone it out , and grind all the meat into sausage. Polanski wanted 250 to do the same thing. We always use Polanski but THIER prices are ridiculous compared to Lorain local processing


----------



## fishboy219 (Jun 27, 2014)

How much per lb. extra cost on top of the 60 does he charge for sausage???


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok I didn't see that you got it all made into sausage I see where the high dollar amount is coming from. 

Dumas does do A couple kinds of sausage and got dogs I don't know the price per pound on top of the 60 but if you had a whole deer made into I'm sure it would be very high as already talked about. 

I have been hearing about the breakfast sausage some people are having made how good is it?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishboy219 (Jun 27, 2014)

I like the breakfast sausage but my favorite is the hot Italian........best thing I have discovered is the ground venison with a 10 percent bacon that they grind at Lorain .....same guys that cut my walleye and perch all year with by far the fastest service are now doing deer .I was just really impressed with the way they handled my business , inviting me to watch so as to insure I got my own deer back


----------



## fishboy219 (Jun 27, 2014)

2.00 lb for sausage


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

fishboy are you talking about the guys from hotwaters?


----------



## fishboy219 (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes , they do a really nice job , I won't take my fish or my deer anywhere else


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I actually called yesterday and asked about a ground breakfast sausage. They said they only have an Italian sausage. Really would like to get breakfast sausage somewhere 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishboy219 (Jun 27, 2014)

Exide9922 call 216 339 2697 they will give you the best price and service for breakfast sausage


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

Picked up my deer from Duma's Saturday. Took 1 week to turn it around. Very impressed with the packaging & the snack sticks are ADDICTING!!!


----------

